# Southern Ohio Haunters- Make and Take part II



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

will be May 19th, in Wilmington, Ohio. We will be meeting at 9 a.m. and will be making Flying Crank Ghosts!!! If anyone is interested in joining us this time, please send me a message and I'll give you the details.

Thanks


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

*Final notice*

If anyone is interested, please let me know. Looks like we will have a group of at least 6, maybe more.


----------



## bandacoot (Jul 27, 2006)

any plans for another meeting this year??


----------

